# Anamorphic "Arachnophobia" and "Phemonenon"...?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am looking for two titles that I'm guessing won't appear on BD for some time (if ever). Both are available domestically on DVD, but are non-anamorphic (I have Arachnophobia on LD, and this would not be a huge upgrade). I was able to track both down in region 4 (www.ezydvd.com.au), and the site says that both are indeed anamorphic transfers. Can anyone confirm that this is the case (and not a typo)? If so, I would like to grab both before they disappear. Thanks!


----------

